#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-27
<dmcglone> my prediction: facebook will fail, why: because there is too much drama
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703
<Cheri703> hello
<canthus13> blargh.
<Unit193> What's going on?
<Cheri703> blarghy blarghity blargh?
<Cheri703> I'm trying to work on a project for my mom
<canthus13> Cheri703: How's the boss mess going?
<Cheri703> did I tell you the offered me a craptastic "arrangement"?
<Cheri703> I haven't responded to that, am still pondering. but will be seeing them tomorrow morning (still off for the holiday though :) )
<Unit193> ever thought of doing a blog? or http://notalwaysright.com/?
<Cheri703> heh
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-28
<dmcglone> Hi Everyone
<dmcglone> anyone using wordpress?
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> Hi Unit193
<dmcglone> I've got a small problem with wordpress
<Unit193> My sis uses it, what the issue?
<dmcglone> I got it, it was my minimum size fonts in firefox
<Unit193> Setting up a lbog?
<dmcglone> I've had one for a while
<Unit193> What type?
<dmcglone> I got a bright idea this evening and I'm going to start writing php tutorials
<BiosElement> haha
<dmcglone> http://www.dmcentral.net
<BiosElement> Nice idea
<BiosElement> Ironic since I just started writing a git guide
<dmcglone> I never could think of anything to write about, but I just realized I code till i'm blue in the face, why not write about it
<dmcglone> BiosElement: yeah that is ironic
<dmcglone> I'm about to write my first one on php arrays
<dmcglone> Maybe I shouldn't start there, but then again, I have to remember I'm not a textbook.. ;-)
<BiosElement> Wow
<BiosElement> I just got to report a WP plugin :)
<dmcglone> which one?
<BiosElement> Hint: Having a 'GPL' plugin on the WP wordpress codex that disables 80% of the features = not allowed.
<BiosElement> Social Slider.
<BiosElement> Oh, sweet. And neither is obsfrucated source code.
<dmcglone> thats good
<Unit193> dmcglone: Just read your post on unity..... just how bad is it?? (never used it and don't plan to)
<Cheri703> hey guys
<Unit193> Hello Cheri703
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> how are you?
<BiosElement> Hey Cheri703
<Cheri703> hola
<BiosElement> dmcglone: It is. They're really gpl fanatics for themes though which is retarded
<Cheri703> I need to figure out uses for some of the computers that I have laying around my house...
<Unit193> Playing audio on Zeta doesn't work out so well...
<dmcglone> I know what you mean Cheri703 but I'm afraid to find a use for mine, it'll just make my electric bill skyrocket
<Cheri703> true
<Unit193> You could use one for a media server
<Cheri703> well, I have the one setup as my everything server atm
<Cheri703> I inherited another desktop, and I have a spare laptop floating around (missing its z key though)...I have one other laptop, but it is out on loan atm
<canthus13> Use one for a media server, one for everything else.
 * canthus13 uses one machine for media, one for web/mail/shell, and one for sauerbraten.
<dmcglone> BiosElement: how would you describe an array to someone who hasn't a clue what they are?
<Cheri703> but why not for everything? I *generally* only do one thing at a time on it
<Cheri703> I don't do web/mail server-things
<dmcglone> Not yet, but I guarantee you will in the future if you continue to use Linux :-)
<Cheri703> true
<dmcglone> A linux user isn't complete without a server ;-)
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Not sure honestly haha
<dmcglone> I'm looking on wikipedia, but all these definitions are the ones that a lot of people would look at and say "huh?"
<dmcglone> found it on dictionary.com
<dmcglone> a large and impressive grouping or organization of things
<dmcglone> Ok anyone interested in checking out my first tutorial on arrays?
 * canthus13 yawnses.
<dmcglone> Huh?
<canthus13> Oh. sorry.
<canthus13> Although... arrays would prolly make me yawn. :)
<dmcglone1> Oh I see you don't like arrays ;-)
<canthus13> Nah. they just bore me.
<dmcglone1> but for someone that wants to learn, I'm wondering if it's a good post for that.
<dmcglone1> canthus13: what doesn't bore you so I can write about it? :-)
<canthus13> Hmm.
<dmcglone1> Well I'm out. I'll catch you all later
<unrealjeff> hi guys
<unrealjeff> what kind of channel is this?
<unrealjeff> ANSWER ME
<canthus13> Hi.
<canthus13> It's the Ohio LoCo channel.
<unrealjeff> is it
<unrealjeff> a free to talk channel?
<unrealjeff> canthus13:
<canthus13> Within reason.
<canthus13> It's still an official ubuntu channel, so CoC applies.
<Unit193> canthus13: When/if someone disagrees with the CoC what can you actually do to enforce it?
<canthus13> Unit193: Depends on the situation... anything from a reminder to outright ban depending on the severity.
<Unit193> IRC type of thing (I know it's easy to ban from forums)
<canthus13> It's not that difficult to ban from IRC either.
<unrealjeff> hi
<Unit193> welcome back unrealjeff
<unrealjeff> thanks
<unrealjeff> should i invite some friends?
<Unit193> Ohio Ubuntu users are very welcome
<unrealjeff> oh no
<unrealjeff> im from minnesota :'(
<unrealjeff> so i has to leave?
<Unit193> I don't think so... canthus13 ^
<Unit193> Hello mathay
<Unit193> unrealjeff: How did you hear about us anyway?
<unrealjeff> ubuntu offtopic
<Unit193> unrealjeff: Not kicking you out or anything like that, but: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-minnesota
<unrealjeff> dud ehow do i get there
<Unit193> link
<canthus13> prolly #ubuntu-us-mn
<canthus13> yup.
<canthus13> Unit193: I was suggesting that Frank419 drop in as he's here in Toledo.... And unrealjeff popped in. :)
<Unit193> Ah
<canthus13> unrealjeff: But to answer your question, no.  you don't have to leave. We accept refugees from other states. :)
<Unit193> No idea how active MN is....
<canthus13> there's a few idling there.
<Unit193> canthus13: Not in the forums at all....
<canthus13> Unit193: There are a few MN users in -offtopic.
<unrealjeff> i think i got kicked from MN
<canthus13> Hmm.
<canthus13> Are you registered?
<canthus13> some channels don't allow unregistered users.
<Unit193> canthus13: I was saying I'm not in the forums at all....
<unrealjeff> nevermind i didn't see it
<canthus13> :)
<canthus13> Cheri703: Blargh.
<Cheri703> blurghy blargh?
<canthus13> Cheri703: blargle!
<canthus13> Cheri703: Did your boss explode?
<Cheri703> well, I saw them briefly today, they seem...anxious to work something out...they're realizing that they need me
<Cheri703> so I'm going to write up some ..counter proposal points and discuss with them
<Cheri703> so we'll see
<canthus13> Heh. Cool. Wait 'til 3 or 4 days before your final day to talk about any agreement.
<canthus13> make 'em sweat. :)
<Cheri703> friday is my final day
<canthus13> Oh. Thought it was a little further out for some reason.
 * canthus13 can't count.  Hence the heavy use of computers.
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> np
<Cheri703> it was 2 weeks from last monday
<Cheri703> work weeks
<Cheri703> tomorrow I'm going to be super busy with work, so in the evening I'm going to sit down and write out some thoughts
<unrealjeff> how do i get back into ubuntu off topic?
<canthus13> you're kicked out?
<unrealjeff> yeah for using caps
<canthus13> You weren't banned, just kicked.
<unrealjeff> i know i think
<canthus13> You should be able to rejoin. just don't scream anymore. :)
<unrealjeff> but dude how
<unrealjeff> do i get back
<canthus13>   /join #ubuntu-offtopic should do it.
<unrealjeff> but dude
<unrealjeff> sorry for ccalling you dude
<unrealjeff> uhm
<canthus13> All good.
<unrealjeff> do you watch this week in linux?
<canthus13> Be nicer to the ops, though...
<canthus13> but no, not yet.. I'll check it out. I'm watching something else right now.
<unrealjeff> okay but here
<unrealjeff> this is our channel
<unrealjeff> #twil
<unrealjeff> should check it out sometime :)
<canthus13> blurgh.
<Unit193> Yes?
<unrealjeff> hi
<Unit193> Hello unr
<unrealjeff> Unit193: hey how are you?
<Unit193> Alive, for now :) you?
<Unit193> Was/is the MN IRC active?
<unrealjeff> sort of
<Unit193> I didn't check... it may take a bit before anyone around here answers too...
<unrealjeff> yeah but im just here too chill mostly i dont need answers to anything
<Unit193> Have you tried xchat/pidgin/irssi/kopete/other IRC client? (your using the web one right?)
<unrealjeff> yeah i am
<unrealjeff> online
<unrealjeff> i haven't tried any online IRC
<Unit193> The others are apps for the computer (I like them better, but that doesn't mean you will)
<unrealjeff> i can't at the moment
<unrealjeff> i'll check in the software center
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-29
<dmcglone> Hi all
<canthus13> good morning.
<dmcglone> good evening :-)
 * dmcglone is watching home alone II
<canthus13> dmcglone: That's a bad movie for kids....
<dmcglone> it is?
<dmcglone> my kids and I love it
<dmcglone> :-)
<canthus13> gives 'em ideas.
<dmcglone> what doesn't?
<dmcglone> lol
<Unit193> Very late hello dmcglone :D
<dmcglone> how do I tell word press to display the code not run it?
<dmcglone> I put my code between <code> </code> tags but it's still running the code and not displaying it as text
<canthus13> dunno. That's a bug iirc.
<Unit193> <pre> tags work?
<dmcglone> I figure it out, I had to replace all the "<" with "&lt" that way wordpress wouldn't think it's code. take a look http://www.dmcentral.net I'll be back in a few.
<canthus13> Cheri703: blargh.
<Unit193> canthus13: Would you mind at some point telling me how to get SMB/Cifs working in crunchbang? (or are you going to tell me to RTM)
<dmcglone> Ok im back
<Unit193> Welcome back
<dmcglone> don't RTM, RTFM! ;-)
<Unit193> Never can seem to get SMB/Cifs working...
<Unit193> man dmcglone
<Unit193> No manual entry for dmcglone
<canthus13> Unit193: Nah. how about "I dunno"?
 * canthus13 doesn't use Samba.
<canthus13> My network is pure linux, no silly windows crap to cater to.
<Unit193> That works... I have silly windows crap to work with....
<canthus13> It's common enough that I'd think someone has a howto written up, though. did ou check the crunchbang forums?
<Unit193> Not yet... have searched for it when trying to get lubuntu working with it...
<dmcglone> Unit193 I'm pretty sure SMB/CIFS works the same in all flavors of linux, so where do you need to start. If my hunch is correct, I would be able to help you
<Unit193> dmcglone: I use pcmanfm in lubuntu when I click "Go -> network" I get operation not supported...
<dmcglone> do you have samba installed?
<Unit193> pyNeighborhood worked in the last version... but they switched to "this" (pyNeighborhood no longer works also)
<Unit193> Yes
<dmcglone> smbclient?
<Unit193> I'll check
<Unit193> Yeah, wouldn't it have all the things it needs?
<dmcglone> not necessarily
<dmcglone> Unit193 did you have this working once before?
<Unit193> Lucid Lubuntu...
<dmcglone> what are you using now? crunchbang?
<Unit193> In the one I can test right now, Maverick Lubuntu
<dmcglone> is this the server machine your on or are you trying to connect to a server machine?
<Unit193> Lubuntu maverick -> WinXP
<Cheri703> canthus13: blarghity blargh, was...away
<dmcglone> the xp machine is going to be NTFS
<Unit193> yep
<Unit193> ntfs-3g?
<dmcglone> I was about to say that
<canthus13> Cheri703: Any news on the jobfront?
<dmcglone> what about ntfsprogs?
<dmcglone> and libntfs10
<Cheri703> no, that's about me procrastinating and being busy though...
<Cheri703> I've decided that before going into details about an arrangement, I'm going to put my non-negotiables out there up front: pay me the bonus they lied about paying me, and no more of this crap about "oh, the corporate bonus means we don't have to pay you"
<Cheri703> if they can't do that, then no point discussing further
<Unit193> dmcglone: sudo mount.cifs //192.168.1.100/C /media/test -o user=USERNAME pass=PASS
<Unit193> now I just have to remember ALL the names.... :(
<canthus13> Cheri703: Good point.
<dmcglone> Unit, stick everything in your fstab file and auto mount them when your computer starts
<Cheri703> canthus13: I just have to figure out as non-confrontational a way as possible to say: pay me what I'm owed because you're lying liars who lie
<canthus13> Heh.
<dmcglone> Cheri703: you say: You guys told me you were gonna pay me this, so when will that be?
<Unit193> dmcglone: It asks for a pwd when I run the command (and I don't really like to put the pass in plain text...)
<dmcglone> thats about as nice as you can get
<Cheri703> well, technically they didn't tell ME they were going to pay me. they told corporate they already paid me
<dmcglone> Unit193 put the line in your fstab and use a credentials file in ~/ for your username and password
<dmcglone> then you say: well you told corporate you were gonna pay me this, any idea when I can expect that?
<Cheri703> yeah, we'll see :/
<Cheri703> completely random note: microwaves are really expensive...
<dmcglone> don't call them out on their lie, just play it dumb like you don't know what they told corp
<Cheri703> I haven't bought one in a really long time, and that was used...they're stupid expensive
<Cheri703> dmcglone: I was one of the recipients of the email conversation where they explicitly stated "we've paid it and have canceled checks to prove it" which is 100% FALSE
<dmcglone> tell them to produce docs from the bank explicitly showing the check was cashed
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> My thought, if I had to fight with my employer like that, I'd quit first
<Cheri703> well, I've already put in my notice, THEY need ME. they want to work something out
<Cheri703> so...I'm going to throw that out first and see if we can establish that as a base, then go forward on details of pay
<dmcglone> well in that case, I'd demand the bonus money, no being nice about it
<Cheri703> eh, perhaps
<dmcglone> Ultimatum, they either pay up or you walk out
<dmcglone> simple
<dmcglone> don't let em walk on you because they have money
<dmcglone> I guarantee if you stand up to them and be a little mean, when it's all said and done, they will respect you better
<Cheri703> yeah, that's sort of where I'm leaning, but they also get offended easily if people question them, so I don't want to come off as "greedy" (in their mind), so they'll at least consider it
<Cheri703> if I'm too blunt, they might be like, "fine then"
<Cheri703> as I told my husband: they're still crazy and everything else, but if we can work out a mutually beneficial legal working arrangement, then the contract can protect me (at least a bit) from the crazy
<dmcglone> true, but you have the upper hand here. They need you and they know it
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> The healthcare company I'm employeed with couldn't run a business worth worth shit, I've had my run ins with them, but they always realize I am right and they have the utmost respect for me
<dmcglone> I've been in home health care way long than they've been in business and they hardly know 2 shits about running a business
<dmcglone> of course the owners are russian
<dmcglone> You just got to believe in yourself and stand up for yourself
<Cheri703> yeah, they were pretty darn shocked that I put in my notice. I've been trying to address this with them for MONTHS
<dmcglone> See if they are smart people, they would realize that after all is said and done, even if you give em the ultimatum, you are the type of worker that would stand behind the product you are selling or the company you represent and that is a great thing
<dmcglone> but if they are just too stupid to see that you would stand up not only for yourself, but for them too, then your doomed.. ;-)
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> no, THEY are doomed ;)
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> Cheri703:  have you seen Matthews website so far?
<Cheri703> not since the one time
<dmcglone> tell me what you think of this so far. http://buddy.dyndns.biz
<dmcglone> oops
<dmcglone> http://buddy.dyndns.biz/tri-city
<Cheri703> looks good, am clicking through, I think it's "core AERation" though, not "core AREation"
<dmcglone> I'll have to fix that
<dmcglone> the small empty boxes will contain images pertaining to each category
<Cheri703> very nice
<dmcglone> and on his "about us" page, his picture will go in that box
<dmcglone> I got a lot of loose ends to tie up
<Cheri703> I think it is looking good :)
<dmcglone> thanks. I hope he like it. I did everything as close as I could to what he wanted
<dmcglone> tomorrow I'll start working on his gallery, and change a couple things and it's just about done
<dmcglone> well i'm gonna hit the hay
<dmcglone> I'll talk to you all tomorrow
<dmcglone> g'night all
<Cheri703> night
<Cheri703> canthus13: blurghy blargh
<Unit193> I'm starting to not like networking HP deskjets....
<Cheri703> yeah, hp is sucky
<Unit193> I get it mostly working... but no dice...grrrr
<Cheri703> what's the problem?
<Unit193> Win has no logs... (Win has the printer trying to get Zeta Lubuntu to print to it...)
<canthus13> Cheri703: blargh.
<canthus13> Unit193: Windows has logs. just no useful logs.
<Cheri703> I'm writing up the "you're full of crap, so pay me" email...
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> be creative.
<Cheri703> discussing with my dad, if you'd like, once it's done I can show it to you
<Cheri703> oh...it's....interesting
<Unit193> canthus13: Very true...
<Cheri703> Unit193: the lubuntu machine can see it, yes?
<Cheri703> canthus13: wanna see it?
<canthus13> Sure.
<Unit193> Cheri703: what? it can add to the win spooler but fails badly from there...
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> I need to reboot, I'll be back in a bit, and then see if I can help
<Cheri703> back
<canthus13> yay!
<Cheri703> :D
<Cheri703> you nerd boys really ARE starved for female contact, eh? ;D
<Cheri703> I kid I kid
 * canthus13 has female contact 4 feet away. :P
<Cheri703> I know, I'm just kidding
 * Cheri703 has male contact in the other room yelling at his computer -_-
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Windows will do that to a person.
<Cheri703> true
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-30
<Cheri703> Unit193 or Unit19P  around?
<Unit193> Cheri703: Now I am
<canthus13> olook. it's a Unit193.
<Unit193> Need anything canthus13? :)
<canthus13> Plastic explosives.
<Unit193> Your work doesn't sound that bad... :D
<canthus13> No. But I have other uses for them...
<dmcglone> Hi all, anyone familiar with repairing win 7?
<Cheri703> repairing how?
<Cheri703> install ubuntu?
<dmcglone> LOL no can do
<Cheri703> what's going on with it?
<dmcglone> it complains about iastor.sys being corrupt or some such
<Cheri703> *shrug* no clue
<Cheri703> google = friend
<dmcglone> I've googled my eyeballs out, it seems to be a known problem
<Cheri703> replace iastor.sys?
<dmcglone> I can't be sure the replacement is the correct one or if it will work, so I haven't done that yet
<Cheri703> could it make it worse?
<dmcglone> yeah
<Cheri703> nvm then :)
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> at the moment, the computer works, but if it's shutdown for a small period of time, it will give that error and reboot when you try to long into windows. It does it a couple times then it works fine afterwards
<dmcglone> ‎It's a Dell... what do you expect
 * dmcglone hates Dell
<Cheri703> :(
<dmcglone> it's my sisters boss' computer
<Cheri703> any thoughts for having to be one on one with someone who is likely to be VERY displeased with you? /me has to see husbandboss tomorrow after sending the "you owe me craploads of money" email...he can be a big jerk sometimes, so either he'll try to be suuuper nice and manipulative and try to get me to change my mind, or he'll be a giant richard :(
<dmcglone> it's a known issue with Dell's and the iastor.sys file which is a raid driver
<dmcglone> show up with a "piss on you" attitude :-)
<Cheri703> is it a laptop dmcglone ?
<dmcglone> yup
<Cheri703> yeah, and/or I'll just say "I already called the guy, so I only have a minute, client is expecting me"
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> can you turn off raid things in the bios?
<dmcglone> I did, computer refused to boot
<Cheri703> :(
<dmcglone> I've done everything pretty much except replace the sys file and fully format and restore
<dmcglone> I don't want to do much until she can find her restore disk
<Cheri703> do you have her product key?
<Cheri703> and what version of win7?
<dmcglone> no
<dmcglone> it's the home version
<Cheri703> look up if there's a way to get the key from an existing install. you can download the media
<Cheri703> if you want to go that route
<Cheri703> home premium? 32? 64?
<dmcglone> oh it's 64
<Cheri703> home or home premium?
<dmcglone> home
<Cheri703> ok, there are places online you can download an iso of it
<Cheri703> (and not via torrent sites)
<Cheri703> you just need your key
<dmcglone> where?
<Cheri703> will search, hang on, I thought I'd bookmarked it
<dmcglone> k
<Cheri703> are you anti torrent sites? just for the record? since you're using it in a legal capacity...
<Cheri703> the one site only has home premium, not home basic
<dmcglone> I use torrent sites sometimes
<Cheri703> ok, just look for a windows 7 home basic iso
<Cheri703> and if you have your key, then you can use it
<dmcglone> Yeah, I'll get it from her as soon as I can
<dmcglone> I'm gonna call it a night
<dmcglone> I will take care of this tomorrow, I'm so tired I can't hardly keep my eyes from watering
<dmcglone> g'night
<Unit193> I should have been here much sooner...
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> Might have been able to help dmcglone
<Cheri703> ah
<canthus13> blargh.
<Cheri703> blurgh?
<canthus13> blargh!
 * canthus13 just watched The Expendables.  Not bad...
<Cheri703> blarghity!
<Cheri703> yeah?
<Cheri703> I saw RED the other night, it was really funny
<canthus13> Haven't heard of it.
<Cheri703> nor had I, but it was good. RED stands for "Retired, extremely dangerous" it was kinda cheesy, but amusing
<Cheri703> also: http://9gag.com/gag/32815
<canthus13> Yeah.. I think Terry Crews is doin' steroids...
<canthus13> 9gag has been pissing me off with the now lately.
<Cheri703> I don't look at much on there, the occasional link
<Cheri703> I like jason statham's "point and laugh" on that one
<canthus13> err.. s/now/snow/
 * Cheri703 just made a "circle of friends" sign for ubuntu hour :)
<Cheri703> woo ubuntu logo with the weird name :)
<Unit193> There will be a sign ;)
<Cheri703> indeed
<Cheri703> I meant to make one a while back, but I used my awesome printer and it came out nicely.
<Cheri703> husband was like, "no words?" I thought about it, but if people recognize the logo, they'll know it :)
<Unit193> What's the circle of friends one?
<Cheri703> the 3 part circle with the 3 dots..they're supposed to be people...
<Cheri703> http://crunchbang.org/uploads/050108100304-ubuntu-people-300-369.jpg
<Cheri703> or this: http://www.ubuntu.com/include/circle-510.png
<Cheri703> blah, nvm, that one was broken
<Cheri703> you'll know it when you see it
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntunew/img/logo.png <- that?
<Cheri703> the circle part, yeah
 * Cheri703 included the others to show what it's supposed to be...took a LONG time for me to see it
<Unit193> I don't see that as people...
<Unit193> PS don't google "ubuntu circle of friends"
<Cheri703> heh, image search has some interesting ones
<Unit193> I didn't image search (you can guess what one poped up)
<Unit193> Oh
<Cheri703> ?
<Unit193> All I can say: what the heck... (I did an image search...)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> ...
<Unit193> Hello kitty??????
<Cheri703> and chthulu or whatever
<Unit193> ?
<Unit193> I really should stop looking...
<Unit193> An asgard???
<Unit193> Take a look at this logo: https://www.microsoftalumni.com/web/guest/home
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb225/naniblog/ubuntu-hello-cthulhu.png
<Cheri703> that's the one I was talking about
<Unit193> http://img479.imageshack.us/img479/2311/thorsg1yl5.jpg
<Cheri703> o.O
<Unit193> I feel better knowing that the asgard are protecting me :)
<Cheri703> indeed
<canthus13> I never saw the episode with teh asgardian in uniform... That hat is hilarious.
<Unit193> It never did...
<canthus13> Eh? I guess that shot was some sort of joke shot then...?
<Cheri703> or photoshop?
<Unit193> I have not seen the movies, but all of SG1 and SGA
 * canthus13 has seen all of SG1, a few eps of SGA.
<Unit193> I really love that show... must see the movies
<Cheri703> hulu
<Unit193> It's crazy, Zeta can play 350MB AVIs better then 90MB MP4s....
 * Unit193 doesn't like hulu
<Cheri703> I don't like it either, but the sg movies are on there, at least a few
<Unit193> Cheri703: what's "Stargate Universe Kino"?
<Cheri703> kino is a floating camera ball that can be remote controlled
<Unit193> Webisode?
<Cheri703> *shrug* maybe? they use them in the show a bunch
 * Cheri703 would appreciate a steel-lined esophagus
<Cheri703> woo-buntu hour >.<
<Unit193> I'm not there yet...
<canthus13> Cheri703: 1 more day of work left...?
<Cheri703> yeah canthus13, as far as I'm concerned...male boss keeps referring to me doing things monday, but....I'm not going anywhere til something is worked out
 * Cheri703 is a wee bit annoyed, husband ordered wrong drink, then when they made the version I wanted, it was significantly smaller than the first wrong one :(
<canthus13> Cheri703: Sounds like they're playing chicken with you.
<Cheri703> yeah, I dunno. I'm going to clean out the truck tomorrow when I get home and send an email that I can deliver it at their convenience...
<Cheri703> no word today about the message last night
#ubuntu-us-oh 2010-12-31
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone
<dmcglone> Hiya Unit193 whats happening this fine evening
<Unit193> U-Hour is over
<dmcglone> mansfield?
<Unit193> Yep
<dmcglone> I missed the columbus one
<Unit193> Like to go?
<Unit193> How is your evening?
<dmcglone> doing good, I was about to write up another PHP tutorial on my blog
<dmcglone> what are you doing?
<Unit193> Looking for an easy/lazy way to use cron
<dmcglone> install webmin and just point and click away
<Unit193> Not in repo?
<dmcglone> you have to google it and download it, it's only in the server editions
<dmcglone> I think
<Unit193> Don't have apache/lighthttpd
 * canthus13 has lighty. :)
 * dmcglone doesn't know what PHP topic to pick to write about
<Unit193> You could start from the ground and go up
<canthus13> How about explaining why it's so ugly? :)
<dmcglone> true. that sux though, I want to show all the cool stuff that it can do, (not ugly stuff, like some guy suggests) ;-)
<canthus13> It's like a sick hybrid of VB and bash script.
<dmcglone> I see someone here loves PHP :-) Oh do I feel the love in the room
<canthus13> heh.
<dmcglone> canthus13: my script will kill your script ;-p
<dmcglone> LOL
<canthus13> My script doesn't care.
<canthus13> My script is hardcore emo, kills itself.
<dmcglone> Oh yeah, my wife met someone today that claimed to be one of the ruby authors
<canthus13> Were they japanese?
<dmcglone> no
<canthus13> AFAIK, the ruby author(s) are japanese.
<dmcglone> but he had freakin tons of money
<dmcglone> Said his name was Todd
<dmcglone> said he was going to start some type of browser company
<Unit193> Maybe he is some crazy loony...
<dmcglone> sounds like it
<Unit193> Did you dream it?
<Unit193> :D
<dmcglone> heh
<Unit193> have you ever done that?
<dmcglone> now your starting to sound like some crazy loony..... ;-)
<Unit193> eh?
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> of course
<dmcglone> Unit193 was you still wanting to learn PHP?
<MarkDude> Can I ask an opinion of you nice Ohio folks?
<dmcglone> sue MarkDude
<Unit193> What about the not nice ones?
<dmcglone> sure I mean
<MarkDude> You folks have given me some good advice in the past
<dmcglone> Thats what we are here for
<dmcglone> :-)
<MarkDude> Unit193,  I do like that I can swear in this channel if need be
<MarkDude> Fuckin' a
<dmcglone> MarkDude: we can have that changed real quick
<MarkDude> http://zareason.posterous.com/a-new-year-a-new-start-i-have-really-enjoyed  then  >> http://blogs.fedoraproject.org/wp/fifthpillar/  I am no longer CM at Zareason
<dmcglone> what advise are you seeking?
<MarkDude> dmcglone, as paultag put it to me - its ok in moderation
 * MarkDude is new to doing a press release on my job status
 * MarkDude is a 3rd generation construction worker/painter
<MarkDude> So this being a public figure thing is new to me
<MarkDude> The reason i am asking for input is that people keep asking questions
<dmcglone> I'm listening
<MarkDude> So I had to do the 2nd post to head off more questions
<MarkDude> And I am still getting more questions
<dmcglone> but you still haven't got to the advise part
<MarkDude> So it appears I need to do a 3rd post
<Unit193> I don't know anything, but I don't think the questions will stop for a bit...
<MarkDude> Makes sense most of them
<MarkDude> I am just debating whether I need to do a 3rd post or just leave it as is
<dmcglone> I'd leave it as is
<MarkDude> And anything that needs to be answered can be answered in due time
<dmcglone> you spoke your piece, if they can't accept it, Oh well.
<MarkDude> Just so folks know all is well Im just tempted to include a pic of me standing next to a few ZA folks
<MarkDude> And include in it something else as an aside
 * canthus13 would quit for being made to wear a penguin costume whilst riding public transportation.
<canthus13> :)
<dmcglone> you keep trying to prove yourself, they are gonna think your trying hard to cover something up
<MarkDude> dmcglone, good point
<dmcglone> your just gonna have to let it blow over and let folks realize "this is for real"
<dmcglone> I read your post and I believe you
<dmcglone> whats not to believe?
<MarkDude> canthus13, wearing it on BART was a dare by pleia2. I wear it for free it has magical powers - http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/Halloween#5534595736198207906
<Unit193> People will think what they want to think...
<dmcglone> You see, many folks like to try and find negative in everything. Thats something someone with your stature will have to endure as long as your in the public eye
<MarkDude> Cool. You folks are making sense. I figured I had handled this decently. The feedback helps.
<dmcglone> but lets get something straight
<MarkDude> The extra attention on my part was *exactly* to head off some of the negative folks
<dmcglone> Bill Gates still sucks
<dmcglone> :-0
<MarkDude> Advice from a few of my peers
<dmcglone> >:o
<canthus13> MarkDude: Heh. :)
<MarkDude> dmcglone, that he does
<dmcglone> There's always going to be 2 sides to everything
<canthus13> at least 2.
<dmcglone> people are going to see that you still have ties with ZA in the future, which I think you will forever now, so time is on your side
<MarkDude> People are having a good time with the whole thing, I think Carl from System76 is sending me a shirt
<dmcglone> And your critics will see that and feel 2 foot tall
<dmcglone> My advise, just let it roll
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> MarkDude: did that help?
<MarkDude> Its absolutely did- thank you peoples
<dmcglone> :-)
<dmcglone> Hi Cheri703
<Cheri703> hey
<dmcglone> my stupid internet is slow this evening
<Cheri703> :/
<MarkDude> MarkDude Mark Terranova
<MarkDude> Stop with the negative questions! All is good w/ @zareason &me http://bit.ly/5thPillar No need to clarify anymore :) #LifesGood #noworries
<MarkDude> I just sne tthat out on Twitter
<Cheri703> hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> Credit Ohio team also
<MarkDude> Hey Cheri703
<MarkDude> Someone said I should start a rumor that I was taking over Sara Fords old job at MS
<Cheri703> heh
<MarkDude> Still not sure how that would help me tho
<MarkDude> Hows things?
<Cheri703> ok overall, had a really good evening :)
<Unit193> Husband seems nice...
<Cheri703> heh, thans
<Cheri703> *thanks
<Unit193> Not the best at comps... going to give him 7?
<Cheri703> he's...learning. going to try to get steam working in ubuntu
<Unit193> He seems willing, that's sometimes the hardest part
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> any thoughts on that comp? did your friend have a good time (I don't think I caught his name :( )
<Unit193> He would get it, he just has to get his dad to agreee
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> As in agree for him to get the lap, not agree to pay for it :)
<Cheri703> gotcha :)
<canthus13> yarr!
<Unit193> Hello canthus13, get the puzzle done yet?
<canthus13> Unit193: Not yet. It's a pain, and rebooting starts me back at the beginning.
 * canthus13 has started over on it several times.
<Unit193> Sad your still working on it... is that what keeps you busy at work?
<Unit193> Your phone tech support right?
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> But no, I'm not working on it at work... although I might.
<Unit193> I bet you have tons of funny/maddening calls...
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> If only you knew...
 * canthus13 once troubleshot wireless for almost an hour before finding out that the person was nearly 2000 miles away from her router.
<Unit193> Wow...just wow...
<canthus13> today was fun. MSN went down for about an hour.
<Unit193> ever posted on: notalwaysright.com
<canthus13> YUp.
<canthus13> Half of all windows machines have MSN as their homepage. thus 'OMFG! Teh intarwebz are down! fix it! FIXIT!!!'
<canthus13> I WANT CREDIT!
<canthus13> sheesh.
<Cheri703> canthus13: blargh
<canthus13> Cheri703: Blurgh.  How was your last day at work?
<Cheri703> alright, drove 2 hours to lima, picked up a machine, left lima after about 15 min and drove 2 hours back >.<
<Cheri703> bosses want to sit down and "talk" about everything monday morning...so we'll see.
<Cheri703> I'm going to have the truck ready to give back so if they're crappy I can just walk out and be done
<canthus13> Cool.
<canthus13> Should hand them the keys at teh beginning.
<Cheri703> yeah, probably
<Cheri703> I'm bringing a tape recorder
<canthus13> Just remember in ohio you can't record without their permission.
<Cheri703> they suggested bringing husband, but I think it's because they think they can manipulate him and get him in a "blah blah, DON'T YOU THINK SO?" and try to get him on their side and/or use him as a distraction for me
<Cheri703> so...nope
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> I hear they're hiring 6 more part time people for tech support here...
<canthus13> Anyway.  I'm off to home. :)
<Cheri703> nice
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-01
 * Cheri703 is having a SUPER WILD AND CAH-RAZY new year's eve: husband playing counter-strike in the other room, I'm waiting for a tv show to download, listening to (mostly silence) my ham radio that I dug out of a box tonight, dog asleep on the floor...WOOOO!
<BiosElement> Nice Cheri703
 * Cheri703 is a bowl full of excitement
<vorian> what's uppppp?
<vorian> whoa, it's JonathanD
<dmcglone1> Hiya all
<vorian> howdy
<Cheri703> hey dmcglone, vorian
<dmcglone1> Hi Cheri703
<dmcglone1> Hi vorian
<dmcglone1> what ya'll up to this evening?
<dmcglone1> I checked out google chrome, and chose to dump firefox for it
<vorian> just another night of coding
<vorian> imo, ff4 beta stinketh
<Cheri703> not much at all
<dmcglone1> google chrome is blazing fast and had all the syncing capabilities built in
<dmcglone1> don't need add ons
<Cheri703> I'm using ff4, I liked chrome, but a lot of the little things bugged me
<dmcglone1> so far chrome hasn't bugged me
<dmcglone1> I'm running the stable release
<Cheri703> I was using chromium
 * vorian uses konqi
<dmcglone1> Cheri703: you should give chrome a look, IMHO it kills firefox
<dmcglone1> it's blazing fast
<Cheri703> eh, I dunno
<vorian> no doubt there
 * Cheri703 likes add-ons
<dmcglone1> I only used syncing add ons with firefox
<dmcglone1> bookmarks etc.
<Cheri703> I use several, and it's driving me nuts that some of them don't work with the beta yet :(
<dmcglone1> Only thing I will not have in chrome is read it later
 * Cheri703 likes tab mix plus
<dmcglone1> don't need that in chrome, it's built in
<Cheri703> eh
<dmcglone1> and when you open a new tab, it shows all your recents in screen shot mode that you can click on
<dmcglone1> it also syncs your themes
<Cheri703> I don't like that screen shot thing
<Cheri703> not that I'm doing sketchy things, but I don't always want the last tab opened to show up ...
<dmcglone1> you can disable it
<Cheri703> especially when I pop open my comp at a client location...
<Cheri703> just saying
<dmcglone1> true
<dmcglone1> you don't have to have it, it's just a feature
<Cheri703> eh
 * Cheri703 is loyal to ff at least for now
<BiosElement> ff has nothing to be loyal too ;)
<BiosElement> Mozilla seems content to stick their head in the sand and pretend they're still the best, rather then responding. If they don't get their act togeather, I don't know how long it'll even be in the running with how fast chrome is moving.
<Cheri703> I don't think I'll use chrome proper...leery of reports back to google...chromium is as close as I'll get, but...until some of my preferred add-ons are available, or tab placement is more adjustable, I'm not moving. I have routines, and when they're upset, it bothers me. :/ my little ocd side. Things in chromium are way out of place for me, and it bothers me a lot :/
 * Cheri703 is always amused by vlc's santa hat logo...
<dmcglone1> I think chrome is gonna knock FF in the water
<Cheri703> entirely possible
<dmcglone1> I love the fact it just pops up faster than any app on this here computer
 * Cheri703 is talking to random people on the radio now :) going to go to their meeting next week
<o------d------u-> paultag: trolololooooool
<Cheri703> so...yep. lack of cable = watching times square stuff on a lame web broadcast and it's dumb...I'd imagine the normal tv ones are equally as dumb, but...meh
<Cheri703> probably going to turn it back off til 11:55
<Cheri703> had it on earlier, couldn't take it
<Unit193> Happy New Year!
<Cheri703> indeed!
<Unit193> "Unix *is* user friendly. It's just selective about who its friends are."
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> http://zareason.com/shop/Linux-T-shirt.html
<canthus13> Heh. Even sold 'em off the employee's backs.
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> the women's shirt doesn't have the "or not" ;)
<Cheri703> lesson: women are nicer :)
<canthus13> Lesson: women are more likely to cave to pressure from others.
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> no, women are helpful and friendly: http://zareason.com/shop/Women-s-Linux-T-shirt.html
<paultag> Hello, world!
<Cheri703> it's aliiiiive!
<paultag> It's hung over :(
<Cheri703> but breathing
<paultag> :)
<Cheri703> still in MA?
<paultag> Cheri703: yes ma'am
<Cheri703> how's the vacation going?
<paultag> Quite well, thanks!
<paultag> I was just in the woods, it was quite nice
<Cheri703> I'd imagine. today it is rainy and blechy
<Cheri703> in ohio
<paultag> it snowed whilst I was gone
<paultag> and I had to shovel, it sucked
<Cheri703> :(
<Cheri703> shoveling snow is no good
<paultag> it was heavy and crappy
<paultag> not to mention it's like 60 degrees out
<Cheri703> it snowed and it is 60?
<paultag> naw, snowed a few days ago
<paultag> I just got back
<Cheri703> this is what you need
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> http://www.wovel.com/
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> those things rule
<Cheri703> yeah, we got one of the bent handled shovels for our house, can't afford a wovel :(
<paultag> we have one of those too
<paultag> but we've got lots of practice
<Cheri703> heh, I'd imagine
<Cheri703> our driveway is annoying and not smooth, so it makes shoveling difficult :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-02
<vorian> paultag, found a fixor
<BiosElement> Oh this is awesome
<BiosElement> http://xkcd.com/838/
<BiosElement> Pure awesome
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-26
<Unit193> jrgifford: You weren't supposed to see that.... But thanks?
<Unit193> Just read, you think I'm friendly? I got you fooled but good ;)
<jrgifford> Unit193: hehe. ;)
<jandrusk> Is there going to be a boycott of AskUbuntu.com since they are hosted on GoDaddy?
<jrgifford> jandrusk: no.
<jrgifford> SE is moving somewhere else.
<Unit193> First I heard of it
<jrgifford> http://meta.stackoverflow.com/a/116918/156713
<Unit193> Ah
<jrgifford> Unit193: SOPA protest, since GoDaddy supports it.
<jrgifford> a lot of folks are moving away from GoDaddy.
<jrgifford> i'm still with (mt) though, always have been.
<Unit193> "We’ve listened to our customers. Go Daddy is no longer supporting the SOPA legislation. Click here to find out more."
<Unit193> http://support.godaddy.com/godaddy/go-daddys-position-on-sopa/
<jrgifford> however...
<jrgifford> they are still on the House record as supporting SOPA
<jrgifford> so for all intents and purposes, they do.
<jrgifford> not to mention they are a sleezy bunch of elephant killin' idiots.
<jandrusk> Yes, and I think the only reason they are retracting is due to the noise that was made. Still don't trust them.
<jrgifford> got that right jandrusk
<jandrusk> If they truely were against it, they would have never supported it.
<jandrusk> MarkMonitor who hosts Ubuntu.com seems to have language on their front page indicating supporting SOPA.
<jandrusk> Fight Counterfeiting & Piracy
<jandrusk> "Shut down illegal sales and downloads"
<jrgifford> unless they say "We support SOPA/Protect-IP", they are fine
<jrgifford> nobody likes piracy
<jrgifford> particularly a web hosting co.
<jandrusk> Even though they say, "The answer: Rights owners must pinpoint, monitor, and enforce across as many online distribution and promotional channels as possible to shut down online counterfeit sales and pirated digital content."?
<jandrusk> That to me goes beyond web hosting.
<jrgifford> well, they use PHP.
<jrgifford> that means I don't trust them anyway. ;)
<Unit193> Granted, I also wouldn't recommend GoDaddy anyway, I have however recommended 1and1....
<jrgifford> 1&1? Eh. had a bad experience with them once.
<jandrusk> PHP? What do you have against PHP?
<Unit193> It's no his Ruby ;)
<jandrusk> Is your preference CGI?
<jrgifford> 'MarkMonitor has earned the reputation of delivering world-class brand protection solutions to over 50 of the Fortune 100 companies. ' - interesting.
<jrgifford> jandrusk: i don't like reading PHP.
<jrgifford> if I don't have to touch it, i'm fine. otherwise, ugh.
<jandrusk> It's the curly braces, isn't it?
<jrgifford> i use curly braces in some of my ruby code.
<jrgifford> i just don't like things that aren't in computer english. *shudder*
<jandrusk> Too "C" like?
<jrgifford> high level langs for me. i'll let the kernel team play around with C, D and F. i'll stick with Ruby and the occasional perl.
<jrgifford> jandrusk: btw,
<jandrusk> lol
<jrgifford> if you have the time, please start upvoting good answers here - http://askubuntu.com/questions?sort=unanswered&pagesize=50&page=94 - the accepted answer rate on ask ubuntu has risen 0.3% since htorque started.
<jrgifford> *htorque and i
<jandrusk> bbl
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-27
<jackson> nite
<Unit193> Good night
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-28
<jandrusk`> Decided to try ERC instead of IRSSI. Very cool.
<jrgifford> ERC?
<jrgifford> oh, emacs stuff
<Unit193> Emacs OS :P
<jrgifford> very true Unit193, and jandrusk` is about as close to it as you can get. ;P
<Unit193> Hmmm... Time to take pics of the snow
<canthus13> Unit193: that's not snow, it's the ashes of dead aliens.
<Unit193> First thought was Doctor Who :D
<canthus13> :)
<Unit193> I'd assume you saw the CMas one too?
<canthus13> Yep.  Not as good as previous ones. :/
<Unit193> True...
<jandrusk`> Planet Emacs ;)
<jandrusk`> http://planet.emacsen.org/
<Unit193> Ah, right. That's supposed to be this week
<Cheri703> Unit193: I'm scrapping u-h tonight. I don't have time :/
<Cheri703> 1/11/12 will be the next for us, ok?
<Unit193> K O!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-29
<jrgifford> hey hey hey. paultag is in cleveland now! :D
<jrgifford> (according to his twitter)
<Unit193> Great!
<Unit193> I'll not see him though
<Unit193> jrgifford: Are you people crazy or something?  I think you are :P
<jrgifford> Unit193: me? i'm officially crazy
<jrgifford> Crazy? I was crazy once. Then they put me in a rubber room. Then I died. Then they buried me. Then the bugs ate me. Bugs? Bugs drive me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Check the flags of the channel we were talking about, I think there's a better person :P
<jrgifford> maybe i'm missing something, but i don't see anything "special"
<Unit193> /cs access #channel list   :P
 * jrgifford whistles
 * Unit193 thinks everyone is nuts, and didn't look for a sane person :P
<jandrusk> Is @jrgifford going to sleep?
<jandrusk> .zzzz
<Unit193> Naaa, he just likes z's
<jandrusk> ASCII 26. Sure.
<canthus13> ...except that z is 122 and Z is 90...
<canthus13> 26 is apparently the substitute character.
<paultag> jandrusk: :D
<paultag> erm, jrgifford_zzzz
<Unit193> Howdy, paultag
<paultag> howdy, Unit193
<Cheri703> o/ folks
<Unit193> Howdy, Cheri703
<Cheri703> paultag: if you have a chance I may have cleveland questions for you :)
<Cheri703> hey Unit193
<jrgifford_zzzz> nick jrgifford
<jrgifford> argh humbug. :P
<jrgifford> canthus13: i'm too lazy to type Shift-z. ;)
<paultag> Cheri703: sure, go for it
<_bbb_> were not detroit
<Cheri703> there is a SUPER vague chance I might end up near berea
<Unit193> Well, I if I can get the sigs, I'm going to go for Member. I'll take the help
<Rokkett77> Hello everyone
<Unit193> Howdy, Rokkett77
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-12-30
<Unit193> I suppose I shouldn't welcome Derath-Srvr back as it was his disconnect that triggered it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-24
<skellat> Blah: gopher://sdf.org/0/users/skellat/2012-12-24.md
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-12-29
<Cheri703> I need to poll anyone who is near a desktop computer OR any computer with vertical USB ports
<Cheri703> So a USB port has an "open" side and a "blocked" side, on your vertical USB ports, as you are looking directly at them, which side is "open"? left or right?
<Cheri703> I am trying to get an idea of what is most common
<dzho> interesting question
<Cheri703> I am going to be attaching a thing to the side of a usb adapter, and I want to have the lowest chance of interference on any given computer
<canthus13> Cheri703: Might be simpler to spend a dollar on a 3 inch USB extension cable.
<Cheri703> not for this application
<Cheri703> it's for the usb microSD adapter necklace
<canthus13> Ah.
<Cheri703> hmm...maybe I could put it on the very end. I'd have to make sure I don't accidentally epoxy the button in place
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-25
<jrgifford> belkinsa: congrats!
<jrgifford> merry christmas all. :)
<belkinsa> On the Nexus 7?
<belkinsa> If so, thank you.
<jrgifford> Yes
<belkinsa> I don't know what I will do with it...dual boot or just boot Ubuntu Touch, if I can get that working.
<jrgifford> it can sometimes take a bit for the directions on the rooting process to trickle down/get translated for ubuntu
<jrgifford> I have the previous gen, it's not bad.
<belkinsa> I have it rooted and unlocked
<belkinsa> Well, now I have a reason to come to OFL 2014.  :)
<belkinsa> Okay, it seems that I need to dual boot instead of just having Ubuntu Touch at this moment.
<belkinsa> Or I need to do more homework.
<jrgifford> is it a nexus 7 1 or 2?
<belkinsa> The 2013 version is what I know
<jrgifford> OK
<jrgifford> I don't think  ubuntu touch was supported...
<belkinsa> For Tablets, yes.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-26
<Unit193> Dang, wide band of security, from itsafork to gilbert. :P
<paultag> such secure
<yano> very protected
<paultag> haha
<yano> much security
<yano> great, i scared off belkinsa
<yano> hah
<Unit193> You know you did.
<Unit193> And yeah, his is the highest I've seen. :P
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-27
<jrgifford> security?
<jrgifford> is there a conversation that I'm missing? :P
<Unit193> 8192 bit key vs a 768 bit key
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-12-28
<belkinsa> jrgifford and Unit193: ping
<Unit193> jrgifford did it, I saw him do it.
<jrgifford> it's not my fault!
<belkinsa> No, about the latest e-mail.  We didn't do anything.
<jrgifford> oh
<jrgifford> i haven't seen email yet today
<jrgifford> let me check
<belkinsa> Should I make this private alway from the others or can we do this in here?
<belkinsa> Private as in a non-logged channel.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-23
<JackFrost> yano: I have to ask, how many clients did you have to start after losing your special flag?
<yano> JackFrost: 2 more, i already was using 2
 * JackFrost is glad yano can no longer check on his clones!
<yano> hah
<JackFrost> Though with /who it does make it too easy. :P
<yano> and stalker.pl :p
<JackFrost> You stalker...
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | HAPPY HOLIDAYS!
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> HIGH Wind *WATCH* issued December 23 at 3:14PM EST until December 25 at 10:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get the full list.
<skellat> Apparently I don't get a white Christmas this year
<skellat> I also won't have a lush, green, tropical one like I did in 2006 out in American Samoa either...
<JackFrost> :/
<skellat> And no, JackFrost, you don't want to see the written copy of my orders that was received today
<JackFrost> I actually meant about not having a white Christmas...
<JackFrost> Ah, now I see.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-25
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Special Weather Statement issued December 24 at 7:24PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Severe Thunderstorm *WATCH* issued December 24 at 7:22PM EST until December 24 at 10:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Wind Advisory issued December 24 at 3:41PM EST until December 25 at 4:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> HIGH Wind !WARNING! issued December 24 at 3:41PM EST until December 25 at 10:00AM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get more details.
<skellat> Let us see how things look up near the north pole
<skellat> .wx 99762
<jenni> Cover: Cloudy, Temp: 6.5°F (-14.2°C), Dew Point: -2.7°F (-19.3°C), Humidity: 65%, Apparent Temp: -7.1°F (-21.7°C), Pressure: 29.54in (1000.18mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Night, Wind: Gentle breeze 9.0mph (14.4kmh) (↗) - Nome, Alaska, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<JackFrost> Merry christmas, -oh!
<belkinsa> .nws 45069
<skellat> Merry Christmas Comrades!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-26
<skellat> Food for thought seen elsewhere: http://blogs.voanews.com/all-about-america/2014/12/19/people-of-german-ancestry-dominate-us-melting-pot/
<jenni> [ People of German Ancestry Dominate US Melting Pot « All About America ] - https://j.mp/1AOPcHG
<skellat> MEETING: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/927/detail/
<jenni> [ Final Meeting for 2014 | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1JSF4BS
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | MEETING: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/927/detail/
<JackFrost> And I am 100% not going to be there in any way, shape, or form. :P
<JackFrost> Have a good meeting.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-27
<belkinsa> Meeting in 45 minutes!
<skellat> .tock
<jenni> IOError: [Errno socket error] [Errno 110] Connection timed out (file "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 571, in create_connection)
<skellat> Well, that's not good
<skellat> .imdb The Interview
<jenni> [MOVIE] Title: The Interview | Year: 1998 | Rating: 7.5 | Genre: Thriller, Crime, Drama | IMDB Link: http://imdb.com/title/tt0120714
<skellat> Hmm, multiple films by that name
<skellat> .twitter 548524058287947776
<jenni> Reminder to the Academy: thanks to its December release, 'The Interview' is Oscar-eligible #SubmittedForYourConsideration (@iowahawkblog)
<skellat> .t EST
<jenni> Fri, 26 Dec 2014 19:41:55 EST
<skellat> Hunh, can provide own time but not US Naval Observatory
<belkinsa> Meeting in 15 minutes!
<skellat> "Meeting in 15 minutes"?
 * skellat notes jenni isn't translating
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> belkinsa: Did anybody actually RSVP for this?
<belkinsa> You and james did.
<belkinsa> Not enough people?
<skellat> Nah
<skellat> We'll roll with it
<belkinsa> Good.
<belkinsa> Are you chairing?
<jenni> oh baby
<skellat> I think jenni wants to
 * belkinsa *SLAPS jenni*
<skellat> But this says I am: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/927/detail/
<jenni> [ Final Meeting for 2014 | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1JSF4BS
<belkinsa> Okay.  Sorry for not doing it on the portal.
<skellat> It is oka
<skellat> s/oka/okay/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: It is okay
<skellat> Too many community teams Earth-wide do not use LoCo Team Portal enough
<belkinsa> It is because many are (of the active ones) are old school?
<skellat> LoCo Council doesn't know
<skellat> The Council can't find a common reason
<belkinsa> May I ask what other reasons are there?
<skellat> They don't like it
<skellat> They think it is cumbersome
<skellat> They dislike the localization
<skellat> They think it lacks flexibility
<skellat> And I'm probably forgetting a few
<belkinsa> I see and I thinking along those lines.
<skellat> The Italians, Greeks, and French are really good at using the portal
<skellat> It isn't everybody's favorite but nobody is sure where it should go development-wise
 * belkinsa nods
<skellat> I'm tempted to say somebody should just do something, present a 'fait accompli', and see how people react then
<belkinsa> We have enough issues to deal with to do something.
<belkinsa> But I agree, someone gotcha do it.
<belkinsa> Meeting in 5 minutes!
<skellat> .t HST
<jenni> Fri, 26 Dec 2014 14:56:39 HST
<belkinsa> HST?
<skellat> I would rather be in HST...that is to say, Hawaiian Standard Time...
<belkinsa> Ah, I figured that was that timezone!
 * skellat misses living in the Pacific
<belkinsa> Are you not a native Ohioan>
<skellat> I am
<skellat> I am an Ohio native
<skellat> I just liked living in the Pacific Rim
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<belkinsa> Meeting time
<skellat> jrgifford: PING
<skellat> .t EST
<jenni> Fri, 26 Dec 2014 20:00:15 EST
<skellat> Okay, this is the last meeting for 2014
<skellat> However dissipated and not well attended it may be
<jrgifford> skellat: pong
<skellat> The agenda can be found on LoCo Team Portal here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-ohio/927/detail/
<jenni> [ Final Meeting for 2014 | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1JSF4BS
<skellat> First item: Mailing List
<skellat> belkinsa, would you speak to this one?
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> We have two mailing lists: one that we use right now that is on LP and one that is from like 2009(?) on lists.ubuntu.com.  My question is which one should we be using as a team?
<belkinsa> LP: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/
<jenni> [ Messages by thread : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1xpr1jQ
<belkinsa> Other one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-oh
<jenni> [ ubuntu-us-oh Info Page ] - https://j.mp/1xpr4vX
<belkinsa> The lists.ubuntu.com one that us ran by mailingman
<belkinsa> s/us/is
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: The lists.ubuntu.com one that is ran by mailingman
<belkinsa> I think we need to use the lists on since it's easier to use and to seek out messages than LP.
<skellat> Apparently we switched from lists.ubuntu.com to LP in May 2008 according to this message from Jacob Peddicord: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-oh/2008-May/000559.html
<jenni> [ UbuntuOhio [!] New Mailing List at Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1xpreUi
<skellat> Anyone would be able to subscribe to a lists.ubuntu.com list regardless of LP membership in ~ubuntu-us-ohio
<belkinsa> Good point.
<jrgifford> For those of us who aren't able to read it, did Jacob cite a reason for moving to LP?
<belkinsa> I guess you are right since it's a insiders thing.
<jrgifford> (On my phone)
<belkinsa> From the message: Hosting the list at Launchpad means that we don't have to deal with the
<belkinsa> hassles of Mailman. All a user needs to subscribe to the list is a Launchpad
<belkinsa> account, and upon joining the LoCo team, new members will be asked if they
<belkinsa> would like to subscribe. This makes things easier overall for managing your
<belkinsa> own mailing lists as well if you subscribe to other Launchpad lists.
<jrgifford> Ok
<jacob> o/ iirc, folks from LP wanted us to give it a run
<skellat> jacob: And nowadays it seems like Ohio are the only ones using LP's mailing list function among the community teams...from LoCo Council's perspective
<belkinsa> From that message jacob is right and I think is truely is needed for a team that focuses on local events.
<jrgifford> So there was nothing inherently wrong with the list.u.c, just "ew mailman"
<skellat> Yeah
<jacob> skellat: hah. by all means, there's nothing technical from blocking for from using the mailman instance
<jrgifford> Just like there is nothing inherently wrong with LP, just "ew LP"
<skellat> Yeah
<jacob> woah, didn't backspace enough there, but you get what i mean.
 * belkinsa agrees with jrgifford
<skellat> jacob: It is understood
<jacob> (just popping in, i gotta head out for a flight, cheers)
<skellat> One doesn't require LP membership in ~ubuntu-us-ohio while the other one does
<jrgifford> So my question is this: Is there a reason to go back to list.u.c?
<jrgifford> Ok, so that's a reason.
<belkinsa> Reading messages and searching is easier.
<jrgifford> The follow up is "does this give us a advantage?"
<skellat> jrgifford: That is something I am unable to quantify
<jrgifford> skellat: ok.
<belkinsa> Maybe we should have a vote on the mailing list?
<jrgifford> Yes
<skellat> Sounds good.
 * belkinsa takes the action item.
<skellat> Are you writing minutes tonight too?
<skellat> s/minutes/meeting summary/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: Are you writing meeting summary tonight too?
<belkinsa> I could, but I need to go to sleep right after the meeting.  I need to wake up early tomorrow.
<skellat> Understood
<skellat> Busy retail time of year.
<belkinsa> Don't remind me.
<skellat> Yes Miss
<skellat> Item #2: Twitter Account
<belkinsa> ;)
<skellat> We still have a Twitter account
<skellat> http://twitter.com/UbuntuOhio
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio (@UbuntuOhio) | Twitter ] - https://j.mp/1xpsAOV
<skellat> Few know it exists
<jrgifford> I know. It retweeted me a few times. >_>
 * skellat is to blame for that retweeting
<belkinsa> It did too before i left,
<jrgifford> Ok. So is there something in particular that we should be doing with it?
<skellat> The credentials for the account need to be passed around the leadership team
<skellat> jrgifford: It is a broadcasting platform.  Using it to shout about what the community team is doing would be a great use.
<belkinsa> I remember when they were, but I never had it working for me or never brothered.
<jrgifford> Ok. KeepassX is the current recommended way of doing that.
<skellat> I'll need to review that post-meeting
<skellat> The account also needs a new e-mail address to be tied to
<jrgifford> skellat: I can provide a email.
<jrgifford> Or we can make a gmail.
<skellat> Once I get the new e-mail and we figure out how to get it confirmed to the account, then the password can be reset
<skellat> Are we ready to go on to the next item?
 * belkinsa nods
<belkinsa> Er, ready.
<skellat> Item #3: UGJ Vivid Vervet
<skellat> As written: February 6-8, 2015. We should hold a rally. Reports to be received as to locations under consideration whether we can find space in a Cleveland locale or if we will pursue the option of a centrally located Ohio State Parks lodge. 
<skellat> jrgifford, were you able to find a spot?
<jrgifford> skellat: so, currently I have tentative ability to have events in a location in Shaker Heights.
<jrgifford> I just need to talk to them about that particular date
<skellat> What location in particular?
<jrgifford> The Shaker LaunchHouse
<jrgifford> It's a startup incubator
<jrgifford> Gigabit
 * belkinsa knows where it is.
<jrgifford> Projector, fair amount of space.
<skellat> I'm assuming it is this thing: http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEVjxMCZ5Un58AE5cPxQt.;_ylu=X3oDMTByMG04Z2o2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1419672013/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.launchhouse.com%2f/RK=0/RS=XDwFgfmdU78ssJnk_YStiMHWqsE-
<jenni> https://j.mp/1xptwCX
<skellat> Hmm
<jrgifford> Yeah, them.
<belkinsa> http://www.launchhouse.com/
<jenni> [ LaunchHouse | Seed Capital Fund & Business Accelerator ] - https://j.mp/1xptAT2
<jrgifford> Free/minimal cost.
<skellat> Did anybody do a quick check of MapQuest or Google Maps to see what rough routes looked like from Columbus or Cincinnati to the LaunchHouse?
<belkinsa> I checked for Cinci.
<jrgifford> skellat: basically you go north. It kinda sucks. :-/
<belkinsa> Too far, 4 hour drive.
<jrgifford> But that's the problem with any sort of location other than Columbus.
<skellat> As it is said in real estate...location, location, location
<skellat> Ashtabula to the site: http://mapq.st/1vi8uP5
<jenni> [ MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map ] - ALREADY_A_BITLY_LINK
<belkinsa> And we don't have that many active people also.
<jrgifford> True belkinsa
<belkinsa> I feel like doing on is pointless if only two will come.
<belkinsa> Or even just one.
<skellat> And here is Columbus to the site: http://mapq.st/1xptZ87
<jenni> [ MapQuest Maps - Driving Directions - Map ] - ALREADY_A_BITLY_LINK
<skellat> 2 hours and 17 minutes isn't too bad
<jrgifford> Then perhaps we should have a Ubuntu hour type event in our local areas?
<belkinsa> Heh, dunno.
<skellat> This one would be another poll
 * belkinsa nods
<skellat> Split it into a northern site/southern site date
<skellat> OR
<skellat> How about one of the state lodges?
<belkinsa> That works.
<belkinsa> And we also need to know who may be coming.
<skellat> belkinsa, which state lodge looks most central?
<belkinsa> What is the link again?
<belkinsa> Nevermind
<skellat> http://www.ohiostateparklodges.com/our-lodges/
<belkinsa> Give me a few minutes, we can move on though
<jenni> [ Plan Your Trip, Ohio State Park State Park Getaway | Ohio State Park Lodge, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1xpuvD2
<skellat> We would have to draw on the Community Budget for this
<skellat> If we went to a lodge
<jrgifford> True
<belkinsa> Would this one work: http://www.saltforkstateparklodge.com/planning-your-trip-to-salt-fork/salt-fork-driving-directions/
<belkinsa> http://www.saltforkstateparklodge.com/planning-your-trip-to-salt-fork/salt-fork-driving-directions/
<jenni> [ Driving Directions - Salt Fork State Park Lodge rooms and cabins near Cambridge, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1BdMWYv
<jenni> [ Driving Directions - Salt Fork State Park Lodge rooms and cabins near Cambridge, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1BdMWYv
<jrgifford> But given our history of not drawing on it, we might be ok.
<skellat> belkinsa: That's out near Zanesville
<belkinsa> What about Deer Creak?
<skellat> Deer Creek is closest to Columbus
<belkinsa> And to Cinci, it seems
<belkinsa> Er, Dayton.
<skellat> Mt. Sterling is outside Columbus
<skellat> I was up for consideration for a job there once
<skellat> jrgifford: What do you think?
<jrgifford> skellat I'm still carless and licenseless, so I'm not really in a position to say much.
<skellat> jrgifford: Understandable
<belkinsa> I think we should not do one if it's only going to me and skellat.
<jrgifford> But there's only the 3 of us here
<belkinsa> Wait, skellat aren't not able to do anything in Feb due to your job?
<belkinsa> Duh.
<skellat> I can always travel on weekends
<belkinsa> Okay
<jrgifford> If we publish details, then we will have the potential to find others
<belkinsa> Aye.
<skellat> And if the threatened reduction-in-force happens...I'll have plenty of time on my hands...
<belkinsa> We just need a time.
<belkinsa> And day
<skellat> Saturday
<belkinsa> That works.
<skellat> Travel down Friday, spend night
<skellat> Do stuff Saturday
<skellat> Spend night Saturday
<skellat> Go home Sunday
 * skellat was just checking if there was a congregation in the area I could visit for services on a Sunday morning
<skellat> http://churchzip.com/?lat=39.7195054&lng=-83.26519259999998&inputbox=Mt+Sterling%2C+OH%2C+United+States&Submit=ChurchZip+Search
<jenni> [ ChurchZip ] - https://j.mp/1BdNZYr
<belkinsa> I can get there in 1.5 hours from where I live.
<jrgifford> Ok. So there's the schedule for it.
<skellat> Leaving from work...it would be about 3 hours driving down I-71
<skellat> So it is doable
<jrgifford> Cool.
<belkinsa> \o/
<skellat> I say throw it out there as an idea for further discussion with the skeleton we've got formed now
<skellat> Any objection?
<belkinsa> None for me.
<jrgifford> None
<skellat> Are we ready for the not-so-happy item?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<jrgifford> I guess.
<skellat> Item #4: Leadership Transition
<skellat> Relevant blog post: http://erielookingproductions.info/ubuntu/2014/12/62-reluctantly-facing-change
<jenni> [ Reluctantly Facing Change ] - https://j.mp/1BdOMZB
<skellat> From the blog post:
<skellat> Based upon verbal and written orders received early Tuesday, I will be heading back to work soon for some not so nice people. Current "operational security" and "force protection" alerts have been warning staff to minimize their online presences and to get very antisocial for the sake of their own self-preservation. As I work for a non-defense/non-security agency, it bothers me greatly to have things like this pop up. I have to figure out ho
<skellat> w to square such with being able to live a healthy life.
<skellat> Also:
<skellat> The last regular item on the agenda for the meeting will be discussing the transition of leadership for Ubuntu Ohio. We will certainly be putting in motion actions to have an excellent Ubuntu Global Jam for the Vivid Vervet cycle. The pressures of work in an environment that is going to be a bit overheated in contrast to when I was laid off will mean I cannot plan our Jam let alone lead it. The Ubuntu Code of Conduct calls for stepping down 
<skellat> considerately and we're shooting to have new leadership in place to start calendar year 2015. 
<skellat> From the agenda item:
<skellat> Due to circumstances beyond his control, Stephen Michael Kellat appears required to stand down as Leader and Point of Contact for Ubuntu Ohio. This is prompted by his conditions of employment as a federal civil servant. We must discuss the way forward. 
<skellat> Where do we want to start with this?
<jrgifford> We nominate belkinsa as our benevolent dictator?
<skellat> How many hats is belkinsa wearing these days?
<belkinsa> Mind reader.
<belkinsa> skellat, more than enough.
<belkinsa> I was thinking of us three doing it as a team.
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> There's been a year to prepare for that
<skellat> Sadly Unit193/JackFrost is not here at the moment
<jrgifford> A council? That could work.
 * belkinsa nods
<skellat> Do the two of you want to talk it over with Unit193?
<belkinsa> Yes.
<jrgifford> We can send him an email, yes
<skellat> In short, work is being goofy
<skellat> I'm not even officially back yet
<belkinsa> Want the action item, jrgifford?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: sure.
<belkinsa> Thanks
<belkinsa> Don't forget it CC it to me.
<jrgifford> K
<skellat> The written orders, supplemented by the verbal ones, noted that there is a bit of a security nightmare going on
<skellat> Apparently phablets are not the cool thing if you like to get through security quickly
<skellat> I'm not sure how much higher the sensitivity of the magnetometers can be set, though
<jrgifford> skellat: hah
<skellat> People are already taking off belts and shoes that have too much metal in them
<skellat> If it comes down to tooth fillings setting it off...
<skellat> Or a gnat farting in the general vicinity...
<jrgifford> The aerodrome security certainly has that covered ;-)
<skellat> On the Monday I go back to work I'm going to be up at 5 AM to be at the building by 7 AM to clear through security to be in my seat by 8 AM to work until 4:45 PM and then get home by 7-7:30 PM.
<jrgifford> Funnnn
<skellat> 14.5 hours related to job and travel just aren't that great for having a life
<skellat> It will ease up after we get our credentials back but...well...not by much.
<jrgifford> Totally get that. Any further things on the agenda 
<skellat> I don't have any other business.  Do you belkinsa?
<belkinsa> I don't have any, well, just a comment about the jam.  I might provide the computer that we can use to present stuff.
<skellat> Okay
<belkinsa> s/the/a
<jenni> belkinsa meant to say: I don't have any, well, just a comment about a jam.  I might provide the computer that we can use to present stuff.
<skellat> Saw your blog post about your new quiet system.
<belkinsa> But we can figure that out when the time gets near.
<skellat> Alrighty, I think the meeting is FINISHED
<belkinsa> Let's close it!
<jrgifford> Fin
<PCLine_> Good evening.
<skellat> Good evening
<belkinsa> o/ PCLine_
<PCLine_> Looks like its been busy in here tonight.
<belkinsa> We had a meeting
<PCLine_> Did the meeting go well?
<belkinsa> It did.
<PCLine_> Sorry I missed it.  Dont think I would have been much help.
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<belkinsa> jrgifford and skellat: Minutes posted: http://ubuntusense.com/2014/12/26/final-meeting-of-the-year-for-ubuntu-ohio/
<jenni> [ Final Meeting of the Year for Ubuntu Ohio | Ubuntu Sense ] - https://j.mp/1xpExEa
<belkinsa> And Poll posted: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01465.html
<jenni> [ [POLL]Which Mailing-List We Should Use. : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1xpEAQf
<belkinsa> And I'm out.
<belkinsa> Night all.
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19
<belkinsa> I will put something else in that space soon.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-12-28
<skellat> .cs G4MBY
<jenni> (G4MBY) Name: Paul White, Address: Bristol,  , England. Previous Callsign: N/A. Grant Date: N/A. Expire Date: N/A. Codes: P - Unknown. More information is available at: http://www.qth.com/callsign.php?cs=G4MBY
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-22
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<dzho> a good evening to go to sleep ;)
<dzho> but hello all the same PCLine__ 
<PCLine__> In a few hours I will agree with you about the Sleep.
<thafreak> sleep(28800)
<Unit193> Hah. :P
<yano> http://alumni.berkeley.edu/california-magazine/winter-2015-breaking-news/giving-credence-why-so-much-reported-science-wrong-and
<jenni> [ Giving Credence: Why is So Much Reported Science Wrong, and What Can Fix That? | California Magazine ] - https://j.mp/1JrZY8w
<ohioubuntunewb> help :P
<yano> hi
<ohioubuntunewb> hello
<ohioubuntunewb> super new ubuntu user here with some questions :)
<yano> cool, i'm not sure i'm able to help
<yano> but others might be able to
<yano> i don't use Ubuntu in the traditional way
<ohioubuntunewb> k thanks
<yano> feel free to ask your question :-)
<ohioubuntunewb> my new ubuntu install doesnt seem to close windows on the left click of the mouse correctly
<ohioubuntunewb> its wireless logitech
<ohioubuntunewb> works fine in windows 10
<ohioubuntunewb> when i try to interact with the os interface it does not allow me to click options
<ohioubuntunewb> (close, minimize, etc.)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-12-23
<PCLine__> Hello - Sure did warm up a little today!
<Unit193> I wanted snow. :(
<jenni> Unit193: NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE
<PCLine__> The 10 Day forecast looks like Rain Rain and more Rain!  Dont think we will have a White Christmas this year!
<dzho> every christmas is a white christmas under the patriarchy
<dzho> ✊
<yano> http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/the-plot-against-trains
<jenni> [ The Plot Against Trains - The New Yorker ] - https://j.mp/1V7NObT
<PCLine__> The Storms are here!
<PCLine__> Take cover!
<PCLine__> Just a friendly warning to everyone.
<Unit193> Nice!  Congrats.  We got nothin'
<JackFrost> Woah, lot of warnings scrolling past.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-12-30
<PCLine__> Good morning everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine__> Hello Unit193 
<PCLine__> hows things with you?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2019-12-26
<smkellat> I will be curious if anybody follows up on this and perhaps contacts the Ohio Adjutant General's Department about it: https://ong.ohio.gov/stories/2019/oct/20191025-cyber-legislation.html
<jenni> [ Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine signs cyber reserve legislation ] - https://bit.ly/39fCSX5
<smkellat> A volunteer cyber reserve for Ohio would be a great place for Ubuntu folks to be
